# Projekt für die Schule (Kalkulationsrechner)



## leeawfully (22. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

Wir (eine Mitschülerin und ich), haben ein Problem. Für die Schule sollen wir ein Applet erstellen das Preiskalkulationen ausrechnet (Bis Donnerstag), allerdings können wir nichts brauchbares im Internet finden. 

Könnt Ihr uns helfen und uns sagen was wir am besten als Quellcode benutzen können (unser Programm zum Erstellen heißt VisualCafe Standart Edition 4.1).

Inhalte:

Listeneinkaufspreis (netto) 
+ Liefererrabatt 
Zieleinkaufspreis 
+ Liefererskonto 
Bareinkaufspreis 
‐ Bezugskosten 
Einstandspreis (Bezugspreis) 
-Handlungskosten 
Selbstkosten 
-Gewinn 
Barverkaufspreis 
Vertreterprovision
-Kundenskonto 
Zielverkaufspreis 
-Kundenrabatt 
Listenverkaufspreis

(dann haben wir zwei button einen zum löschen und einen zum berechnen und zwei Reihen nebeneinander Textfields zum einfügen der Beträge (insgesamt 32davon)).

Wir würden uns sehr über eure schnelle Hilfe freuen.

Liebe Grüße

Leeawfully


----------



## Andi_CH (22. Feb 2011)

Wie wärs mit selber schreiben?
Was habt ihr denn schon? 
Wo klemmts?

Ansonsten ist dieser Thread noch lesenswert ...


----------



## Blindxantos (27. Feb 2011)

Vielleicht hättest du nicht erst 2 Tage vor der abgabe gefragt..:rtfm:


----------



## Ironzwerg (28. Feb 2011)

Da muss ich meinen Vorrednern Recht geben.
Man sollte hier die Probleme aufzeigen und nicht die Hausaufgaben von jemand anderes machen lassen.
Da ich aber im Moment nicht viel zu tun habe und mal wieder was anderes machen will, außer gegen unsere API zu programmieren, kannst du mir ja mal ein Excel-Sheet schicken, wie genau ihr euch das vorstellt, sprich was muss wo eingegeben werden und wie berechnet werden.


----------



## Blindxantos (28. Feb 2011)

ja das ist das ganz normale bwl-kostenschemandingens, das hatte ich 4 jahre an der realschule und letztes jahr glaub ich auch nochmal. ich hätt das auch schreiben können, wenn es überhaupt noch gebraucht wird. (allerdings nicht als applet, sondern als applikation. da sind laut meinem lehrer aber nur minimale unterschiede)
In deinem Schema, Herr Threadersteller, sind übrigens noch ein paar fehler  Um genau zu sein, wo bei dir ein - steht, müsste ein + stehen, und umgekehrt. Es sei denn, du rechnest von unten nach oben, aber da dreht man dann entweder das schema um oder aber lässt die Operatoren gleich und "denkt" sich das + und - vertauscht .

Ich will dir natürlich nicht deine Anti-Langeweile-Beschäftigung wegnehmen, Ironzwert 

Also, braucht ihr das Applet noch oder hat sich das schon erledigt?


----------

